# Pussy Leftards Whine We Need to Kiss Irans Ass



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 3, 2020)

More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign. 


MASSACHUSETTS DELEGATION CONDEMNS TRUMP’S ORDER TO KILL IRANIAN GENERAL: PRESIDENT DOUBLES DOWN.

U.S. Senator and 2020 presidential candidate Elizabeth Warren tweeted: “Soleimani was a murderer, responsible for the deaths of thousands, including hundreds of Americans. But this reckless move escalates the situation with Iran and increases the likelihood of more deaths and new Middle East conflict. Our priority must be to avoid another costly war.”

U.S. Edward Markey tweeted: “Trump’s apparent assassination of Soleimani is a massive, deliberate, and dangerous escalation of conflict with Iran. The President just put the lives of every person in the region – U.S. service members and civilians – at immediate risk. We need de-escalation now.”

Markey added, “Congress is the only entity that can authorize military force. We cannot and must not get drawn into war with Iran.”


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 3, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> 
> 
> MASSACHUSETTS DELEGATION CONDEMNS TRUMP’S ORDER TO KILL IRANIAN GENERAL: PRESIDENT DOUBLES DOWN.
> ...


Why are you keen to see innocent Americans get killed ?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why are you keen to see innocent Americans get killed ?



We're not. Thats why we took him out. He already is responsible for killing over 600 Americans and wounding thousands more. Time to take him out. And we did.

Congress didn't authorize the attack that killed Bin Laden or the drone strikes during the entire Obama administration.

So pretty much liberals that are against killing this fucking raghead terrorist deserve a high velocity round to the head. Fuck them.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 3, 2020)

Better Soleimani kill more Americans.  Don't make him mad.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> ...


Define innocent ?


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

*I doubt any Americans will be killed.

Iran will be burnt to a crisp though.  that is a guarantee.*



Tommy Tainant said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 3, 2020)

Americans getting killed is how this started.............And Iran did it first.

So..............who da fuck cares ..........


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Americans getting killed is how this started.............And Iran did it first.
> 
> So..............who da fuck cares ..........


America has been stirring in Iran since before I was born.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 3, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Better Soleimani kill more Americans.  Don't make him mad.


Better that you make peace with a country that presents zero threat to you.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 3, 2020)

Absolutely Crazy the democrats hate Trump so much they are now backing Iran over the United States.  This proves the democrats do not deserve to ever have control of anything in the United States


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Americans getting killed is how this started.............And Iran did it first.
> ...


Been over there during the Iran Iraq War..............I remember Peanut head who did nadda for over a year as they held our people...........

Iran.............should have been dealt with then............Why they grew like this.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 3, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> 
> 
> MASSACHUSETTS DELEGATION CONDEMNS TRUMP’S ORDER TO KILL IRANIAN GENERAL: PRESIDENT DOUBLES DOWN.
> ...



Trump damned if he does damn if he dont 

The wall st journal a couple weeks ago was bitching doing nothing just  encouraging more aggression 

They tried to over run a us embassy...it would of been a disaster if trump didn't respond immediately like he did. Then sending a message to take out aladin salami  

Iran just may crawl back under a rock for a little while


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> ...


Iran is the worlds leading terrorist organizations. You do know terrorists goal is to murder innocents don’t you?

How’d your appeasements work when Hitler took the Rhine?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 3, 2020)

Yea taking advice about how to deal with tyrants from a Brit is like taking advice on how to drive from a drunk.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 3, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Saudi is the home of world terrorism.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> ...



We're not! 

Unlike anti American Progressives, who consider dead Americans "bumps in the road", we put a high value on life


----------



## Nostra (Jan 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Better Soleimani kill more Americans.  Don't make him mad.
> ...


The dude just organized an attack on our embassy, you crooked toofed moron.

Go curtsy your queen.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 3, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> 
> 
> MASSACHUSETTS DELEGATION CONDEMNS TRUMP’S ORDER TO KILL IRANIAN GENERAL: PRESIDENT DOUBLES DOWN.
> ...


so warren would prefer the guy stay alive and kill more people.  too fking funny.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Your precious UN says you’re full of shit.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Better Soleimani kill more Americans.  Don't make him mad.
> ...


if there's no threat, why would you need to make peace?  that's the stupidest statement today.  hly fk and there have been plenty this morning.  wow.  can't make it up folks.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Iran is the #1 state sponsor of terrorism, idiot.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

Regime change in Iran and in the pro-Jihad US House of Representatives


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 3, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> ...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 3, 2020)

Donald Trump just ensured the security of American embassies for the next fifty years.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Jan 3, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Congress didn't authorize the attack that killed Bin Laden or the drone strikes during the entire Obama administration.


The obvious reason for that was that Bush 43 signed Public Law 107-40 on Sept. 18, 2001 which authorized the following:

_"IN GENERAL.—That the President is authorized to use all necessary and appropriate force against those nations, organizations, or persons he determines planned, authorized, committed, or aided the terrorist attacks that occurred on September 11, 2001, or harbored such organizations or *persons*, in order to prevent any future acts of international terrorism against the United States by such nations, organizations or persons."
_
That is from an act of Congress authorized by the War Powers Act! You can read the full 911 AUMF here:
~~  https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/PLAW-107publ40/pdf/PLAW-107publ40.pdf  ~~


----------



## jc456 (Jan 3, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I'd use Warren's talking point until she loses her senate seat.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 3, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> 
> 
> MASSACHUSETTS DELEGATION CONDEMNS TRUMP’S ORDER TO KILL IRANIAN GENERAL: PRESIDENT DOUBLES DOWN.
> ...


Obammy kissed Iran's arse so much that he got blisters on his lips


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 3, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> 
> 
> MASSACHUSETTS DELEGATION CONDEMNS TRUMP’S ORDER TO KILL IRANIAN GENERAL: PRESIDENT DOUBLES DOWN.
> ...


Congress is not the only entity that can authorize military force. 

Especially this congress.

Telling Congress that he's about to attack would lead to the Speaker announcing to the world that Trump is threatening their Iranian terrorist friends.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Americans getting killed is how this started.............And Iran did it first.
> ...



Iran attacked our embassy in Beirut, Iran attacked Saudi oil fields, Iran hijacked boats. 

Iran has been getting away with a lot of shit. It's time for it to stop.


----------



## daveman (Jan 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Better Soleimani kill more Americans.  Don't make him mad.
> ...


An attack on our embassy is an attack on American soil.

Liberals are making a deliberate effort to ignore this basic fact.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 3, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you keen to see innocent Americans get killed ?
> ...


Lol you dumbasses didn’t even know who this guy was prior to his assassination. Quit pretending otherwise. Your knee jerk support of anything this moronic president does is cringe-worthy.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 3, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *I doubt any Americans will be killed.
> 
> Iran will be burnt to a crisp though.  that is a guarantee.*
> 
> ...


Leave it to Trump supporters to think like cavemen when it comes to war. The implications of this conflict and how it will carry out will be beyond your understanding.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 3, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *I doubt any Americans will be killed.
> ...


Kissing the ass of pure evil, how Leftard of you.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 3, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> 
> 
> MASSACHUSETTS DELEGATION CONDEMNS TRUMP’S ORDER TO KILL IRANIAN GENERAL: PRESIDENT DOUBLES DOWN.
> ...



Actually the president can act unilaterally for 30 days before he must ask congress for anything.... They need to get a grip..


----------



## daveman (Jan 3, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Your knee-jerk opposition to anything he does puts you squarely in the supports-Iran column.

Something tells me, though, you're not bright enough to be properly ashamed of that.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


God you are so dense. You equating opposing this war to backing Iran is so goddamn stupid. Only a republican would have such binary thinking about such a thing.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 3, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


What war?


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 3, 2020)

daveman said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


So your simplistic binary level of critical thinking tells you that opposing another war in the Middle East equates to supporting Iran? It’s impossible to take you people seriously.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


If putting thousands of troops into the Middle East won’t turn into a conflict, you’re an idiot. If they are there long enough, that will happen. What exactly do you think those thousands of troops are trying to accomplish?


----------



## daveman (Jan 3, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Iran has killed hundreds of Americans, and tried to kill more.

What's wrong with you that you don't oppose that?


----------



## harmonica (Jan 3, 2020)

..they do the SAME thing for criminals in the US--they LOVE them--for some reason they never tell us about


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 3, 2020)

daveman said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Quit pretending you even knew who this general was prior to his assignation. You are so transparent.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 3, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Shitforbrains, we’ve had Troops in the ME since 01, and you Leftards attacked Trump for beginning a withdrawal.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 3, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Better Soleimani kill more Americans.  Don't make him mad.
> ...



Do they put crazy pills in the drinking water in Wales?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 3, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



And this changes the fact that he killed 600 Americans how? It's not my job to know what these fucking ragheads do. 

I'd seen his pic before but didn't know his name or what he'd done. Now that I do, I'm glad he's dead.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 3, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Democrats: Should we stay or should we go?
I wanna know now.....I really wanna know, now....
....I think we should be staying.....I think we should be going....
.....I really wanna know!
( I loves me some 'Clash'....).


.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 3, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Ironically, this song is from the album titled, 'COMBAT ROCK'.
Am I in F'in sync, or what!?!?


----------



## skews13 (Jan 3, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> 
> 
> MASSACHUSETTS DELEGATION CONDEMNS TRUMP’S ORDER TO KILL IRANIAN GENERAL: PRESIDENT DOUBLES DOWN.
> ...



Is this the losing talking point you fuckwits are using now?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 3, 2020)

Trump just Rock-ed The Casbah.
If Iranians are smart, they will stand down.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 3, 2020)

Democrats Call For Flags To Be Flown At Half-Mast To Grieve Death Of Soleimani


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 3, 2020)

"The grieving process is painful but necessary," said Rep. Ilhan Omar. "As a nation, we need to stop and grieve this great, austere, revered religious scholar. He was one of the good ones."

Please tell me this is bullshit.


----------



## daveman (Jan 3, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


You knew him?  Are you a fanboi?  Sorry your hero was vaporized.  

LOL!  No, I'm not.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Billy000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> View attachment 298162


Remind me again what these thousands of troops of ours hope to accomplish? The answer is nothing because Trump is an impulsive moron who doesn’t think anything through. Hell, he’s just hoping Iran attacks our troops to justify a full scale war which is likely to happen.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 3, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 298162
> ...


You mean the troops Trump withdrew causing you to bitch about the withdrawal?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## two_iron (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Billy000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


So you can’t answer the question? Okay got it.

The troops shouldn’t have been withdrawn because it destabilized the region. I do think it was mistake for Obama to send them there in the first place.

^^^you see that? That’s called being objective and admitting that a president you like makes mistakes.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 3, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


So first you are complaining about the troops being there, and killing a terrorist leader.  Then you say they shouldn't have been withdrawn.  

So what do you see their role as being ?  Ornaments ?


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 3, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Um obviously my position is that they shouldn’t have been sent in the first place. Duh. What role do you see? Are you hoping for a full scale war? I know you think you are genetically superior to those in the Middle East because you’re an idiot, but you have no idea what the implications such a war would have. Would we win the war? Yes, but the cost of doing so would be enormous in terms of the economy, loss of civilian life and loss of American troops’ lives. Iran isn’t Iraq first of all. They are much more sophisticated than Saddam’s regime was. They would be the most worthy foe we’ve had since WWII. And that’s not me defending the regime - it’s just true.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 3, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


First I'll have to say that you're an idiot, for calling me that when I'm a very smart person.

Second, Duh, you contradicted yourself, I didn't.  Like all leftist Loons you don't have much  of any policy, but gravitate to whatever is the opposite of what Trump is doing.  Ho hum.

Third, all wars are costly, but to live in fear of going to war, and thereby allow miscreants to do anything they wish, including killing Americans and allies is unacceptable.  It's like allowing a bully to abuse you while doing nothing.

Sometimes you do have to act.  Would you have allowed Hitler to run rampant ?  Yes, WWII was very costly, but consider the cost of allowing Hitler to conquer the world .

So now we have Iran which I can see as even worse than Hitler.  They are fanatical Muslim lunatics, and within a short time will possess nuclear weapons.  Wanna deal with THAT scenario ?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> ...



Thousands were just saved when solemani got whacked. Why do you hate Americans?


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 3, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Lol you’re so dense. I said I opposed sending troops to the Middle East in the first place which included my criticism of Obama doing it. My point is, taking the troops out prematurely like Trump did destabilized the region worse than what it was before.

You just have to act? You’re actually comparing this shit to WWII? Hitler threatened a take over of the world and he had the means to do so. Iran’s justification of war is obviously not comparable of that. Also, did you notice that no Iranian terrorist state sponsored or otherwise hasn’t attacked us? Of course a good way to galvanize Muslim extremism in the Middle East would be an American occupation.

Why don’t you just admit that you knee jerk support anything that orange idiot does?


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 3, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Maybe you should ask the GOPs, generals and soldiers that are still in Syria trashed Trump when he pulled out US troops abandoning the Kurds. Are you really this ignorant?


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 3, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



I totally disagree. You are not a smart person not even close. 
So Trump withdrew and violated the agreement accomplished anything? Did Trump moron stop Iran nuclear program? or Trump gave Iran the reason to re-start Iran nuclear weapons? Trump has nothing NADA except fuck it all up..


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 3, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


You over estimate Iran's abilities and underestimate ours........

Iran has no misconception that in a battlefield situation with our armies against theirs we would wholesale slaughter them................they have pushed the envelope..............and will back down......

Unless they have run out of virgins there and need to go to heaven to find some more.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 3, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Lol you’re so dense. I said I opposed sending troops to the Middle East in the first place which included my criticism of Obama doing it. My point is, taking the troops out prematurely like Trump did destabilized the region worse than what it was before.


Most of ISIS was dead..............and right after that so called pull out the leader of ISIS was killed...........

Under Trump our policy shifted from Assad must go to finish off ISIS and get the hell out...........

Another leader being taken out was Obama's policy and not Trumps................Iraq moves now are defensive in nature as the Iranians started this shit.

If they continue...........we will finish it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


A deal with Turkey was made .........Kurds out of the deconfliction zone...........and Turkey to stop attacking them.

If we have to protect the Kurds..........are you prepared to stay there another couple of decades.......I'm not.

The Kurds have a history...........not recent.........that isn't so sweet..............Riddle me this...........who carried out the Armenian Genocide...............aka............who did the killing.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 3, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Do you eeeeven understand how these conflicts why foreigners hate Americans? People like you who don’t have a fucking clue especially supporting an idiot president Trump. 

I’ll explain it to you, I don’t fucking lie and I know what I’m talking about...... 

I’ve been to Iran twice. I know lots of Iranians here in US and in Iran. They are good people. The numbers of Iranians chanting death to America is very low compared to general populations that love America. The young generations don’t like the old hard liners fanatics. In 10 years most of these will die of old ages. But the young generations are scared of regimes changes especially they don’t who to turn to with idiot Trump as the president. 

It took generations to get that support. Then here comes Trump sanctions affecting people’s lives. Food, medications, finances savings, retirement........ All of those supports turned to hate against Americans.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Baloney.............that was the number 2 guy of Iran that got taken out................The people who want the Hard liner leaders there gone don't care the General is dead............they are probably pretty happy about it/


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Your BULLSHIT lying post has nothing to do with with I just said. 

I am talking Iran nuclear program. You are talking about Turkey.


----------



## xyz (Jan 3, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> 
> 
> MASSACHUSETTS DELEGATION CONDEMNS TRUMP’S ORDER TO KILL IRANIAN GENERAL: PRESIDENT DOUBLES DOWN.
> ...


What about Russia then? Should we assassinate one or two Russian generals in Syria to prove we're not biased? (no, I don't seriously believe that, but people on here are extremely stupid)


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


I'm on several threads on the same subject............perhaps I got mixed up on which asshole I was talking too.

Oops........Now go on about how We are screwed because we took out an asshat General who was planning to kill Americans........

yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Americans getting killed is how this started.............And Iran did it first.
> ...


So... Yesterday?


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 3, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> 
> 
> MASSACHUSETTS DELEGATION CONDEMNS TRUMP’S ORDER TO KILL IRANIAN GENERAL: PRESIDENT DOUBLES DOWN.
> ...


Well, let's face it.  The Dim Dems and Loony Libs hate ANYTHING and EVERYTHING that makes our president look good.  They've been sore losers since the 2016 presidential election.  Just pitiful.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 3, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


As is the knee jerk attacks on everything he does. 

Like eating ice cream.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


No you just don’t have any understanding of what we would be up against. I get that you get the warm and fuzzies thinking about America obliterating any enemy easily because it coddles your republican/Fox News worldview, but Iran is definitely more capable than Iraq. They could easily kill American soldiers in droves. This is a country that has prepared for possible invasion for the past two decades. They aren’t incompetent simply because you like to pretend they are.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 3, 2020)

iceberg said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


They ARE insane.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 3, 2020)

iceberg said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


Remember when republicans and Tea Bagggers were war-weary after Bush? Man did that all disappear. Trump can do no wrong after all!


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Dude get your droppings straight. 

Where in my post I mentioned the number 2 taken out? 
I’m talking about how Trump sanctions made ordinary Iranians hate America.

In reality you don’t any didley squat you are talking about. You are a big fan supporter of unknown worthless media. That tells me a lot about your level of stupidity and ignorance. Remember unknown media are created by Trump supporters that print anything for the weakling Americans like you that believes everything without any proof.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 3, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


I served over there in the Iran Iraq War and 1st Desert Storm..............and a bunch of losers like you said the same dang thing about Iraq........and they got their asses stomped................Same with Iran...............

Unless it's snowing in hell............they don't have a chance in hell of winning.......

They aren't gonna push this.......because they don't want to be destroyed..........


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 3, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Desert Storm? Obviously that shit has nothing to do with a full scale war and regime change lol. What did you even do in the Iraq Iran war? Next to nothing I assume.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 3, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Where in my post I mentioned the number 2 taken out?
> I’m talking about how Trump sanctions made ordinary Iranians hate America.


Then the ordinary citizens need to take over that country and end this..........

I'm sure there were a lot of good people in Germany and Japan during WWII........But their leaders got them killed now didn't they........

Iran's proxies are all over the middle east......only option is to cut their dang funding.........aka .........SANCTIONS.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 4, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I’m in several threads at the same time and I’m not confused. 
I’m not surprised. You are confused, loss and don’t know what you are talking about. 

Asshole? I’m talking straight facts and reality. You are talking nonsense BULLSHIT.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 4, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Tanker Escorts ............back when they wanted to play.....and set mines in the water...........

Full scale War with Iran.............is about the same as full scale war with Iran...........they are fucked..........and they know it.

Mr. Chicken little........the sky isn't falling..........unless Iran pushes this...then it will be falling on their heads.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 4, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


You are doing TDS and nothing more..........

Had this been Obama you'd be cheering............The generals forces killed an American and wounded others and WE RESPONDED...........then they tried the Embassy and WE RESPONDED............

Now they either knock it the f off............or the responses will get FAR WORSE......


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 4, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> 
> 
> MASSACHUSETTS DELEGATION CONDEMNS TRUMP’S ORDER TO KILL IRANIAN GENERAL: PRESIDENT DOUBLES DOWN.
> ...








*Charleston, South Carolina – Talking to a crowd of supporters Democratic candidate Massachusetts’s Senator  Elizabeth Warren asked Iran to execute regime change in Washington DC. “Iran, if you’re listening, I hope you’re able to get Donald Trump and the Republicans out of office.*”  Elizabeth Warren Asks Iran To Do USA Regime Change


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 4, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


They do feel the need to push it huh? Three thousand American troops are at their backdoor. I can’t imagine how your emotional ass would react if Russia started deploying troops in Canada.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 4, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Where in my post I mentioned the number 2 taken out?
> ...



WW2 situations and conflict to ME conflict are totally totally different kind of animals. That is way too hard for you to understand. 

So if the ordinary Iranians take over the country and end this.......... Good so why not let them? Instead of Trump idiot getting us involved. 
Either way how you solve this.....  Trump is the problem not the solution.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 4, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



TDS.... Trump Dumb Stupid. That’s what I’m talking about. 

Obama is not the president but I’ll vote for him again. This country and the world missed a true leader of the free world.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 4, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


He responded to attacks against Americans............that is his job.........and he sent a clear message to knock it off..........The General we killed got what was coming to him.  My only regret is that Bush didn't do it in 2014.  Because Iran sent advanced IED's to Iraq and killed a lot of Americans...........and this dead General helped them do it.

The solution is for Iran to stop their proxies starting shit all over the Middle East.........yemen, lebannon, syria, iraq.......they are after regional control.............no deal with them until they pull those dang forces home...................the country of Iran is doing this..........whether the people there all agree is immaterial.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 4, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Obama worship..........LOL

Libya...........failure.
Syria.........red crayon line.....LOL
Yemen.........we get thrown out......
Syria again.........wanted Assad out.
Iraq.......allowed most of the northern have taken by ISIS before forced to act.

ROE's from hell..........Only fire on the enemy if fired on........Not allowed to track down and kill the enemy once they disengage.............and no air or fire support if any civilians in the whole AO............idiotic rules of engagements in a War...........

Oh......I forgot..........Egypt told him to pound sand on the Muslim Brotherhood........and Egypt was correct in doing so.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 4, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


If they deploy troops to Canada.......then we'd kill them.............yup........that would be correct.........

Iran thinks the 12th Imam is here.....to end the world...........and they rule to that end...........Iran doesn't have a Gov't........it has a CULT.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 4, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


A firefight between the two on the ground? We’d have homefield advantage so sure. But if we attacked Russian troops who claim to be doing the exact same thing American troops are currently doing, we wouldn’t be fighting much with troops on the ground. We’d likely escalate to a nuclear conflict thus pretty much destroying each other. Does that sound badass to you?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 4, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Absolutely Crazy the democrats hate Trump so much they are now backing Iran over the United States.  This proves the democrats do not deserve to ever have control of anything in the United States



Thinking that Trump is a total idiot for killing this guy is not the same thing as “backing Iran”. The USA had a peace treaty with Iran but Trump tore it up and deliberately attacked the Iranian economy. 

Did he think they wouldn’t retaliate?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 4, 2020)

*Soleimani helped plan Benghazi jihad massacre of American diplomats UPDATE: 2016 commission found he didn’t*

JAN 3, 2020 10:30 AM BY ROBERT SPENCER8 COMMENTS

UPDATE: Accuracy In Media’s Citizens’ Commission on Benghazi found that he was not involved. We can hope that soon the Islamic Republic will fall and that its archives will be opened, so that this can be definitively established one way or the other.

———-

Another reason why Leftists are howling with rage and grief today.





“The shadowy Iranian spy chief who helped plan Benghazi,” by Kenneth R. Timmerman, New York Post, June 20, 2014:

As a radical Islamic army marches across Iraq, America is making a deal with the devil. Qassem Suleymani, the head of Iran’s secretive Quds Force, is allied with us in Baghdad — but he’s plotted to kill Americans elsewhere.

As Kenneth R. Timmerman reveals in his new book, “Dark Forces,” Suleymani was even the shadowy figure behind the killing of Ambassador Christopher Stevens in Benghazi, Libya.

He’s the Wizard of Oz of Iranian terror, the most dreaded and most effective terrorist alive.

He is Qassem Suleymani, the head of the Quds Force, an organization that acts as a combination CIA and Green Berets for Iran, and a man who has orchestrated a campaign of chaos against the United States around the world.

Today, the Obama Administration has allied itself with Suleymani to fight the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria.

In this case, Iran’s goals — a Shi’ite-friendly government in Iraq — coincides with America’s hope that the country doesn’t fall apart.

But don’t be fooled: It’s only a partnership of convenience, and one that won’t last.

“Iran wants chaos. They want to generate anti-American anger, radicalize the rebels, and maintain a climate of war,” a former Iranian intelligence chief for Western Europe told me. “They are very serious about this. They want to damage the reputation of the United States as a freedom-loving country in the eyes of the Arabs.”

Suleymani has orchestrated attacks in everywhere from Lebanon to Thailand. The US Department of Justice accuses him of trying to hire a Mexican drug cartel to blow up the Saudi Ambassador to the United States while he was in Washington, DC.

My sources, meanwhile, say Suleymani was involved in an even more direct attack on the US — the killing of Ambassador Christopher Stevens in Benghazi, Libya….


----------



## Flash (Jan 4, 2020)

The cornerstone of Obama's foreign policy was to kiss Muslim ass, never make waves for Russia and give blowjobs to Castro.


----------



## Flash (Jan 4, 2020)

Iran is confused.

They were use to having their asses kissed by Obama. Hell the dumbass even sent them barrels of cash.

They can't figure out why they can't get away with their terrorist shit with Trump.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 4, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Nobody was saved by killing this character. It doesnt affect Iran in any way. Many Americans will die in retaliation attacks though. You guys preach isolationism until trump needs an impeachment diversion. Then you are all for war. You are sick in the head.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 4, 2020)

‘After Suleimani, Iran will hit back hard – possibly on multiple fronts’

Iranian options.
The world is now praying that Khameni and his friends are more sensible than donny. What a shitstorm.


----------



## Flash (Jan 4, 2020)

The Democrats and this guy are pissed at Trump


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 4, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Youre wrong as usual. Dude had killed thousands. We know.  You hate america.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 4, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ‘After Suleimani, Iran will hit back hard – possibly on multiple fronts’
> 
> Iranian options.
> The world is now praying that Khameni and his friends are more sensible than donny. What a shitstorm.



Khomenis a retarded loonbat.  That's your idol.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 4, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


He isnt a lone wolf.Killing him will be a minor inconvenience for the Iranians in one respect however it will rally support for the clerics. Unless you intend to kill all of them it is just a road to nowhere.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 4, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Slimplistic reasoning.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 4, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Then prepare for a series of minor inconveniences.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 4, 2020)

Flash said:


> Iran is confused.
> 
> They were use to having their asses kissed by Obama. Hell the dumbass even sent them barrels of cash.
> 
> They can't figure out why they can't get away with their terrorist shit with Trump.


Why would Obama send them barrels of cash? That doesn’t even make any sense.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 4, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


You really have no clue about Iran's attacks on us ? None ?  This is what information-deprived liberals look like.


And what Iran's threats against us ?  You haven't heard that either ?


----------



## DrLove (Jan 4, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> 
> MASSACHUSETTS DELEGATION CONDEMNS TRUMP’S ORDER TO KILL IRANIAN GENERAL: PRESIDENT DOUBLES DOWN.
> 
> ...



Former Republican who regained his sanity weighs in




Verified account Jan 3
No authorization for war with Iran: 

• 2001 AUMF: 9/11 attackers 
• 2002 AUMF: Saddam Hussein’s Iraq regime 
• War Powers Resolution: President can act without Congress only in *national emergency* following attack 
• 10 USC §127e: Funding authorization, not war authorization

170 replies2,201 retweets7,342 likes


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 4, 2020)

He should of did the right thing and droned a wedding 

That's what oreo would of done


----------



## protectionist (Jan 4, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


It was Obama's idiot plan that opened the door for Iran to restart nuclear weapons development.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 4, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> ...



LoL - Yeah, can't tell the Gang of Eight. They'll leak. But billionaires at Mar-a-Lago are ENTIRELY trustworthy! 

Trump Told Mar-a-Lago Pals to Expect ‘Big’ Iran Action ‘Soon’


----------



## protectionist (Jan 4, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


You wanna talk about "proof" ?  OK, let's do that.  Show us something about the "ordinary Iranians hating America".


----------



## protectionist (Jan 4, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


The ordinary Iranians have had plenty of chances to take over the country. They haven't done it.


----------



## beautress (Jan 4, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


Beautiful model, simple lines, beautiful colors in your avie, Mindful. /admiring


----------



## beautress (Jan 4, 2020)

protectionist said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Maybe they realize President Trump meant what he said, that he was averting a war, not starting a new one. And he did so by removing the head of the snake. If that's all he took, why bring disaster upon the entire nation? I don't think the Iranians are stupid, and neither are their Soviet sponsors. I think the Iranians are a very intelligent people and surely they will find a way to cut their losses and go forward without fighting only to be annihilated on all fronts. Nobody wants that kind of an outcome.


----------



## beautress (Jan 5, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Iran may choose not to commit suicide by retaliation by war. It is well known the people taken out killed thousands of people considering the other two in the group exiting the country when stricken:

Soleimani rose through the Revolutionary Guards - Iran's elite and most powerful force - and was reportedly close to Iran's Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khomeini. After becoming commander of the Quds Force in 1998, Soleimani attempted to extend Iran's influence in the Middle East by carrying out covert operations, providing arms to allies and developing networks of militias loyal to Iran.

After the US invaded Iraq in 2003 he began directing militant groups to carry out attacks against US troops and bases, killing hundreds. He is also widely credited with finding a strategy for Bashar al-Assad to respond to the armed uprising against him that began in 2011.

Full article here: Who was Iran's Qasem Soleimani?​This article says he killed "hundreds" of Americans, but he did so many covert operations, I've read the information is short of many hundreds or more and could well be into thousands of Americans dying from a type of weapon he had developed to harm American soldiers in particular. The kind of deaths caused by this weapon was slow and painful. Torture really makes American generals disgusted, so we civilians reading ordinary paper articles do not know the scope of numbers involved, but they were significantly higher than "hundreds," imho after reading several sources in the last 2 days, and the results were far from what is allowed by UN standards. Torture is the key word in his assault on Americans.


----------



## beautress (Jan 5, 2020)

Flash said:


> The Democrats and this guy are pissed at Trump


The Ayatollah knows more than you think about the weaponry the maniac Soleimani used on Americans, and only he could give the order on when to use them, and he picked Americans to receive the torture death these weapons specially designed by him to kill only Americans and Jews with. Those two kindled more anger in America's military leaders than I can say right here.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 5, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> America has been stirring in Iran since before I was born.



  If your profile information is correct, then you were born just two days after I was.  And I remember, very clearly,when the real trouble started in Iran, which is at the root of all the trouble that we've had with them since then, and all the trouble that we've had with violent Islamist-based terrorism, since then.

  And I'll tell you one thing—it was not in the two days between the time I was born, and the time you were born.  We were both in our late teens, when it occurred.


----------



## beautress (Jan 5, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > America has been stirring in Iran since before I was born.
> ...


There's a big difference here, Bob. I had my nose in Art History, French, College Literature, Design, and Theatre, not to mention adjusting to another culture on the West Coast, far from my homeland of Texas when I was in my late teens and I failed to notice most politics except I was perplexed by John F. Kennedy's assassination as to why anyone would want him dead. So I rolled with the blows and went with the flow as best I could, married, worked, and left for Casper, Wyoming with his job transfer and a baby son in my arms. So you'll have to fill me in, because for the next couple of decades, it was all about raising a family and making a home as best I could. I voted without fail, but was independent until alcoholism destroyed the marriage, so I worked until they made me leave my job when I married the company engineer. lol He was a Republican, so I didn't know much about conservatives, but he was such a good husband and father to the children, I grew to think of conservatives as all being as wonderful as him, the best man who ever lived to make everybody else happy as his bread and butter of life. In Wyoming, people are all equal, so it was another culture shock of arranging life around very interesting habits of the laconic locals I grew to love and appreciate. They needed a sunday school teacher at church, so all my intellectual efforts were channeled to understanding age-appropriate bible stories for children, and decorating the classroom with artwork full time along with joining the Westwind Gallery's Artists' guild for some time later on. Then one day, my husband's company transferred him to Oregon, so we pulled up stakes and went to one of the prettiest places I have ever seen in the Willamette Valley, where my daughter announced I was to leave her 3 blocks from the school so her classmates would not know she had a mother who drove her to schoool. lol. So I enrolled in College again, maternally useless to either child in the house. After 5 years, my husband was transferred back to the Equality State, with a second double-promotion and headed all Engineering and high wire personnel in his company's easternmost 3-state area, and I opened a fiber arts business which I also ran for the next 23 years, when we retired to a warmer climate, back home to Texas (yea!) I didn't understand why President Clinton was re-elected, considering the trouble he had gotten himself in with the ladies, so I went online one day to find out what would cause people to re-elect a dolt who treated his wife poorly and his girlfriends even worse. It was confusing, because I was used to the laid-back atmosphere and kindliness of Wyoming Republicans and Democrats teasing each other about solutions that differed in politics. The NYTimes Forums is where I went to and was shocked by the rhetoric, mainly, so I hid out in the friendly Haiku Forum most of the time. But when I mentioned on one of the political forums I was going to root for Dubya, I realized east coast folks aren't one bit laid back about friendly solutions to the nation's politics, but I didn't back down and play dead like they expected.

That's enough for now. So yes, I was mad when I heard the Iraquis tried to assassinate President George H.W. Bush, and that's when I started reading about the Middle East and read Madeline Albright's quite thorough Secretary of State notes about Iraq and other places in the Middle East. I became mildly aware that Saddam Hussein was more thug than diplomat, that he gassed Iraq citizens in 30  or more villages in the Kurdish speaking regions of Iraq, and that he didn't get along with even one of his neighbors at all.

That's enough for now. Iran's war made me cry. They ran their little kids who were excedingly poor through minefields to find them for the army, telling them that dying for Allah would bring them everything they ever wanted, and poked them with iron sticks if they wavered when another kid was blown up. So much for reading Mrs. Albrights' fastidious notes on the Middle East countries.

It's past my bedtime Cya tomorrow, Mr. Blaylock. G'nite all.


----------



## Flash (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## charwin95 (Jan 5, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



That doesn’t stop or solve anything but made it worse with one lousy dude.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 5, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Compared to this lousy POTUS? Obama was and is well admired and respected around the globe with very high remarks. A true leader. 

Trump made us a laughing stock, racist, bully, ignorant, liars around the world. The whole world knows he is corrupted POTUS. That a true cock sucking Putin lover.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 5, 2020)

protectionist said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Wrong again. They were enriching then Obama stepped in and slow it down.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 5, 2020)

protectionist said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Go back and read my post again. Do not stare at it. 
Then rephrase your request or your post.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 5, 2020)

protectionist said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



How?


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 5, 2020)

beautress said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Iranians are not stupid but Trump is. He even mentioned 52 sites to be bomb inside Iran. 
One bomb and you can kiss Persian gulf good bye.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 5, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


billy are you bothered that this asswipe was killed?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 5, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


what did you do billy?.....just asking....


----------



## beautress (Jan 5, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Tissue?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 5, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Obama was a jihadist, a criminal, and a failure at being POTUS.  You're a dupe.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 5, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


YOU are wrong. With Obama's deal, they could do anything after 10 years (5 years from now).


----------



## protectionist (Jan 5, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Same way our ancestors did - by revolution.  Or coup.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 6, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I wasn’t in the military. Does that somehow mean I can’t make a basic observation about how these wars compare to one another?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 6, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


not at all....i was commenting on what you said to eagle......"What did you even do in the Iraq Iran war? Next to nothing I assume".....so what did you do?....


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 6, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Obviously what I meant is that the American involvement in that war was next to nothing. I wasn’t making a dig at his experience.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 6, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


oh ok....because you said YOU......


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 6, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


That is the words of a pacifist..........you........Peace Thru Strength is basically.....knock it off or we will kill you.  They either don't knock it off, or they stop.........it is their choice.........Just as they have chosen to kill Americans for decades..........

Whatever they do.......taking that guy out was justified.......I really don't care if they are upset about it........I DON'T GIVE A RATS ASS...........because I know what they have done for decades.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 6, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


History will tell a different story.....not the one fabricated by drones like you.   He was failure all over the place............Libya, Yemen, Syria, Iraq, and Egypt.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 7, 2020)

beautress said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



You will need that tissue for your 401K if this idiot will star bombing.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 7, 2020)

protectionist said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



And your proof is where? 
Trump is a disaster and known as corrupted president all over the world. That’s a fact jack.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 7, 2020)

protectionist said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Wrong dude. The 10 years is to buy time for the next generations to come to make changes slowly.
Last month there are massive rallies anti  hard liners old timers by the young generations. Today they are all united against Americans because of this lousy inept president.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 7, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



By telling you facts and reality makes me facifist? 

So taking one guy stops any of that? How many of his lieutenants can easily replace him? 
Do you see the repercussions after that? Even Iraq is pissed by violating their sovereignty kicking us out of Iraq. 

Dude that’s fuck up foreign policy.  

Do you know why no one is cheering and supporting Trump killing that dude? Not even Bibi.


----------



## xyz (Jan 7, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> 
> 
> MASSACHUSETTS DELEGATION CONDEMNS TRUMP’S ORDER TO KILL IRANIAN GENERAL: PRESIDENT DOUBLES DOWN.
> ...


Please explain why we shouldn't assassinate Russian and Chinese generals then? Waiting...


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 7, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I never fabricated my post. I only deal with straight facts and reality. And I could not go wrong. 

Obama as I said repeatedly is well respected here and overseas with very high remarks.
Trump is nothing but a corrupted disgusting dishonest president. Total embarrassment for this country. 

What do you mean Syria? Trump just abandoned a close ally creating a massive humanitarian crisis in northern Syria.


----------



## beautress (Jan 7, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Charwin sez: "You will need that tissue for your 401K if this idiot will <sic> star bombing."​Laws of mercy. Charwin's TDS is telling her Pleiades is active because Trump removed the creep who masterminded the destruction of our Embassy and diplomats last week. lol TDS is the darndest thing.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 7, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> ...


He thinks he's safe and doesn't care about others.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 7, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Or hes got his own little arsenal in case da gubmint and stuff.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 7, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


How’d you Brits ignoring Hitler taking the Rhine work out for the world?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 7, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Ha ha ha

 Oh, yet another thing to go Trump bashing on.  Pathetic liberals have no idea how stupid they look.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 7, 2020)

xyz said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > More fodder for the Trump 2020 campaign.
> ...


So you're ready/willing to explain why we should ?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 7, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


And Hitler wasn't on the verge of getting nukes.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 7, 2020)

Well the shit is about to get real.................Iran is going to get Hurt............Trump wasn't bluffing............

Decades of them killing our troops back to Lebanon under Reagan.

Pucker Time MFs..............


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 7, 2020)

protectionist said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Really? All I’m telling you are straight facts and reality.
You don’t even have a clue Iran’s are protesting against these mullahs hard liners early part of December.
Now all are united against Americans just by killing one Iranians. 
You don’t have a clue what you are talking about. 

These has nothing to do with with liberals.
These are just pure stupidity of your ignorance and support of an inept president. 

Did you see anybody else supporting Trump from any allies? Did you anyone cheering on our side? Not even Bibi.
Do you know why?


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 7, 2020)

protectionist said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Like I posted several times on different threads. 
Killing one Iranians in exchange of:  

1. They just killed 3 Americans in Kenya.

2. Iraqi government are kicking us out of Iraq.

3. Trump just yanks 3,000 American soldiers from their families sent to ME. 

4. Make ordinary Americans in danger from traveling to ME. We have thousands of Americans with their families working in the ME. Now in danger. 

5. We are not getting support from anyone not even Bibi. 

6. Can easily replace with his lieutenants. 

7.  They just bomb American bases iIraq.  

Are all of that worth killing one Iranians? Or just plain stupidity of American President.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 7, 2020)

Do you realized how sad for that as Americans to hear we are being bomb by Iranians?  Makes Americans soldiers run for their lives for cover. 

Just imagine how pissed are these soldiers just because of killing one Iranians. 

That is total FUCKED up foreign policy.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 7, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


You may get a big thrill out of saying I don't have a clue, but you're just guessing here.

A few years ago, young Iranians protested against theocracy.  Obama did nothing.  They caved.

No reason to see 2020 any different, and you haven't presented any.  You just beat your chest, huff & puff, and now you feel better.


----------



## Chuz Life (Jan 8, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You should write Nanzi Pelousi and have her impeach him. . . .

Oh wait. . .


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Congress is the only entity that can authorize military force



and so, where are they?

~S~


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 8, 2020)

Dems Forget Soleimani's Plot to Bomb Washington

Some of those Democrats calling the killing of Iranian Gen. Qassem Soleimani a war crime might not be alive today if Iran's most "revered" general had carried out his plot to bomb a Washington, D.C. restaurant.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



No I’m not guessing. I’m telling you are straight facts. If you think I’m guessing then question which part of my post. 

But I can assure you that I have far better information about ME than you or anyone in this site. 

Yes I remember young Iranians was protesting against the mullahs during Obama’s tenure. But numbers are low and not a good timing to do anything.
Regime changed will only makes the country worse. 
Just like if we killed Assad in Syria. 

And I’m not beating my chest or chest pumping. I’m just very disappointed how amateur and dumb we look or dumb foreign policy.,


----------

